# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Pëllumb Syku - poezi

## Syku

Deri mbreme 
ti pushoje ne krahet e mi,
me sy te embel me shikoje 
e ndersa qeshje si femi
zemren time roberoje.

...se vetem mbreme,
me the te dua mijera here
tek me puthje plot pasion,
tek buzeqeshje;nje pranvere
ish krijuar si mirazh a iluzion.

Vetem sot
zemra ime u dogj si dylli,
si çepur lotet ne faqe.
Dyert Zoti, perse i mbylli?...
pyes veten e nuk gjej paqe.

Deri sot
se ndoshta neser ose nje dite
atje me ty do jem dhe une,
bardhe,zi, terr a drite,
s'prish pune te dua shume.

----------


## Syku

Ketu jane pak nga krijimtarite e mia poetike qe do doja t'i bashkandaja me ju.
Jeni te mirepritur ti lexoni, komentoni, kritikoni dhe te beni pyetje nese deshironi!
Me respekt: Pellumb Syku.




*Puthja e amshimit.*

E veçante me qe gjithmone kjo ore e vone
e ky shtrat i truar qe dergjet pa fjale,
ne dhomen me çardak ku veç ora zhurmon,
me tik-taket e saj qe endrren ma vrane.

Gjysmezgjuar qendroj i shtrire nen petka,
me terrin rrethuar ne te akullten hapesire
e ky tavan i kalbur nxire nga vdekja, 
me josh ne pah e me tremb ne thellesire.

Nder kujtime te mia rroboj me vetdije
nen heshtjen perseritese qe çirrjet perpin,
qe shqyejne kabzerrin pastaj hapen si hije
e kollufiten nga nata bashke me shpirtin tim.

Puthjen e ameshimit symbyllur shijoj
e mes makthesh gjumi nje buzeqeshje lind,
kur ne çastin e fundit abisesh hulumtoj,
e zgjohem pa peshe e pa dhimbje ne limb.


*O hene!* 

O hene e dashur e plot miresi, 
ti e ke pare e fort mire e di, 
n'ka ndryshuar a ndoshta jo. 
N'ka shkretuar mos thuaj po! 
...se zemra ime eshte e brishte 
e fjala jote keshtu e prishe.

O hene e ndritshme e plot meshire
te di per te kam shume deshire,
ndaj hiqma ankthin qe me mberthen, 
gezoma shpirtin dhe pse m'genjen! 

O hene e motshme e rinuar 
shpirtin tim ta jap ne duar, 
veç nje here peshe t'me marresh, 
syve t'mi drite t'u falesh!
...sa te shoh t'bukuren e fjetur,
sa te ngij zemren e etur,
se kam kohe qe larg saj vuaj 
aq sa ndoshta t'me thrrase "i huaj".



*Dy yje.*

U pane dy yje sysh mes tyre dhe kete nate,
- shpejt u skuqen, 
- boten ndriçuan.
U aviten dhe flertuan bashke shume gjate,
- pastaj u puthen,
- u dashuruan.
U perqafuan prej shikimeve te mia tinzare,
- e u turperuan,
- udhen moren.
U kredhen ne te artat rreze krrepuskolare,
- ku dhe jetuan,
- me qiellin prore.


*Puthme!*

Puthme fort puthme e mos ndalo,
merrma frymen me ngadale!
Permbi mua embel pranvero,
porsi dielli mbi boren e bardhe!

Puthme prap puthme si di ti,
çoma trupin ne ekstaze;
Sikur flladi i veres ne nxehtesi
joshme ti pa thene nje fraze!

Puthme ti puthme me mijera here, 
qe dhe engjejt t'na kene zili!
Prekmi buzet me buze si floket ne ere,
jepme zjarr ne brendesi!

Falmi mua buzet e embla,
falma mua trupin tend!
Dashurine tende ma ka enda
le te kallim flake kete vend.


*Ekstaze.*

Prej qiellit te thyer
lote pikojne,
si yje te dlire 
qe jete tjeter kerkojne.
Bien mbi trupin tend,
te zhveshet e te ngrohte,
si shi mbi prush.
Energjia 
qe te rrjedh damaresh
i vlon,
i avullon,
i kthen nga erdhen,
qe qielli te qaje perseri
me gjemimat,
bubullimat,
me lotet e tij te shtrejte,
kur trupi yt i qejfit
te kenaqet,
e te shijoje
ate ndjenje te akullt
qe rreshqet mbi lekuren 
e zjarrte
tash puprrisur epshesh,
...ate potere
qe pershkon 
nje hemisfere,
per tu hedhur 
serish
mbi ty,
plot epsh,
pa hezituar,
mijera here.
pa u lodhur,
pa pushuar.


*Ja ku jam!*

Ja ku jam:
arsyeja me shtyn,
instikti me mban.

Qendroj ketu mbi ure,
pres eren qe fryn
se nuk ndihem burre.

Kam ardhe me nje vendim,
me kohe e kam menduar
e tash nuk gjej guxim.

Te vdes nuk meritoj
prandaj i turperuar
do kthehem e do shkoj.


*Hapu toke!*

Hapu toke e merrme tani
se zemra ime me s'duron
keso perdhosjesh ballafaqas,
keso peruljesh nderkombetare,
nga keta zagar rrugaça
qe terbim po i japin dheut!

Hapu toke e merrme tani
se krahu im force nuk ka
aq sa duhet per te ndeshkuar
keto egersira qe veç fryhen
nga illnimi im, nga plasja ime
qe me djeg si furre perbrenda!

Hapu toke e merrme tani,
kursemi dhimbjet e turpshme
qe po hasi ne keto rruge kurbeti!
Lerma pak fytyre te panjollosur
qe ngjirin tend ta kem me veti!

Hapu toke e merrem tani,
ti le zagart te hane ç'te mmunden
e kur, çka mbetur te jete mbaruar,
njeri-tjetrit do i versulen.


*Ftojake çapkene.*

Ftojake çapkene, qe perkedhel hareshem
me trupin tend te njome, me gershetat e tua
flladin e lehte te veres; ate qe te deh vullnetin
e te vjedh dritherimen, ah, ate te emblen.

Nje fllad lakmiqar e i joshur nga parfumi yt
perdridhet si gjarper ne belin tend kur ti buzeqesh.
Perdridhet si gjarper ne belin tend e ti i buzeqesh
derisa iken me buzeqeshjen tende ne strajce.

Ftojake çapkene, gjithçka qendron mes nesh.
Jemi si dy ishuj, te ndare nga fati mizor.
Ti je ne lulezimin e pare e ngjizur mrekullie.
Je si sorkallja ne valle livadhesh, e pazbutur.

Syte e mi nuk i ndahen imazhit tend, gjithsesi,
derisa n'horizont venitesh ngadale porsi muzgu.
E deshiroj afshin tend si femija qumeshtin e gjirit
o ftojake çapkene me buzeqeshjen e bukur si dielli.


*Gjah i vetflijuar jam.*

Gjah i vetflijuar jam mbi kete shtrat
per instiktet e trupit tend, luaneshe,
ndaj, shqyem pa ndjenje faji e pa merak,
veç shqyem ngadale qe gjate tme keshe!

Me merr me flake se me zjarr po te jepem!
Me perkund mes yjesh por zgjuar mbame,
derisa te shuhem, derisa te tretem,
se atje tej do mbes e do lindem luan!

----------


## Syku

Vargu çalues.

E qendis bregdetin e ketij muzgu 
me gjurmet e mia, qe prape vetmuese 
enden e veniten, si rete mbi horizont, 
njera pas tjetres. E behen trishtuese 
ato tallaze qe rrotullohen shkumbuese 
mbi therrmiat e reres, si çdo sekond, 
pa Ty qe vazhdimesine me frymezon. 

Nje tjeter bregdet shtrihet pertej.
Gjurmet e tua i shprush e njejta vale,
qe perçart percjell ndjenja te trazuara,
me pulhirten dembele qe dal-ngadale
mesyn drejt diellit qe avis mes duarve.
E palos distancen, se kam shume mall,
te di, se ku mrizon zemra ime e ndare.

Ketu ne skaj te vargut tim çalues,
ky qiell nuk flet por vetem tkurret
ne bluhin e vet, e behet me i thelle
tek me len ne medyshjen e zeze.

Ah qiell, po me gllaberon zjarrin
qe me ndezi madherishem.
E ti muzg, po ma çakerdis fatin
me lojrat e tua 
krejt te pa-hijshme,
per nje viktime si mua,
viktime dashurie.

----------


## Syku

*Faje.*

Perçinat e raftit
u shkapen
prej dyndjes.

Skeletet
Me mbi-vershuan
poshterisht

dhe iken...


*Mumje.*

Hene plot nderruan
ne qiellin luftarak
qe vezhgoj permes vrimes
nga sarkofagu im.

Jo pak yje
rane perbri endrrave
diku atje poshte
ne harrese.

Lotshterrur i qava
te rejat boshlleqe.

Kryqe imagjinar
ngula ne kujtim.

----------


## Syku

Larg illnimit tim.

Larg illnimit tim
kundrejt nje bote mediokre,
ku mendjemadhesia e skamlleku
bashkejetojne nderthurur,
ndoshta shtrihet modeste
nje bote ndrysh kesaj bote
qe ne harmonine e saj
na sheh e rrin e tkurrur.

----------


## Syku

*Zogu i merguar.*

Ne strofullen e zogut te merguar,
ketu i huaj
qendroj une,
qe porsi shpirt i vetmuar
kerkoj gjithkund
nje zog,
qe ti flas,
ti derdh mall
e ai tme huaje
krahet e bardhe,
qe te kthehem 
ku u linda une,
ku u lind i pari,
ku u linden shume.

----------


## Syku

*Ne mort.*

Sa me vrasin syte e skuqur 
nga lotet e dashurise
qe s'i japin te drejte 
as vete perendise.
Ato britma te çirreta 
qe perplasen neper shqisa,
shpirtin ma copetojne.
Qerpiket e djegur
nga shija e shthinosur e lotit
nuk arrijne atje ku synojne, 
por i kaperdijne te dashurit.

Pak vaj ka vendin e vet
por dikujt i dhemb koka.
Pak fjale duhen thene 
por çfare thote bota?!

eshte nje ritem i ndaluar 
qe se shohim te nise serish.
S'deshiron 
a s'ia arrin?...
...diskutohet kot,
askush nuk e din.

----------


## Syku

*Traktative.*

Çfare ke o det qe ushton pa pushim?
Akoma s'je ngire?!
Pse kundron aq i terbuar
e perjargesh si vampir?
A nuk mund te valevitesh i qete
kur sheh njerez te lire
e te etur per jete?!
Jo,jo.
Ti nuk e din ç'eshte dhimbja as jeta
ndaj dhimbje shkakton e jete ndalon.
Kerkon anembane gjahun e motshem,
kalon çdo kufi
sikur jetet mjerane
jane dhjam ne gushen tende.
Nuk e di:
A nuk ke shpirt,
a nuk te dhemb?
Nuk e di nese fjalet e mia i shoshit
sadopak neper mend?
O det!
Thuame si t'ja bej
qe te zgjoj
ndergjegjen tende te fjetur?
Si t'ia bej
qe t'i flas 
qenies tende gjysme te vdekur?
...nuk e di,
por...
Nese s'je shurdh, 
degjome!
Nese s'je i verber
shikome!
Shume na ke marre,
pak te kerkojme.
Paqe!

----------


## Syku

*Çast qe iken.*

Tretem mes fjaleve te tua, si heshtja,
si heshtja apokaliptike qe me çnjerezon
perpara syçkave magnetik dhe dalton
qe si dallojne ne mua nje qind pranvera,

ndaj dhe tretem, alivanosem si ylberi,
ne rrezatimin shporues qe te rrethon.
Me magjeps hiresh kur prelud belbezoj
si humnera vargjesh ndaj une i mjeri,

tkurrem, strukem ne kllapine e muzgut
i vetem, pa ty qe gdhend buzeqeshje,
i zymte si qielli gjate seciles rreshje.

Jam robi i frikes ne enigmen e burgut,
te zemres sime qe shenon vija ne mur
tek shoh çaste qe ikin,e qe s'kthehen kurre.

----------


## Syku

*Dashuri.*

Sa e embel dashuria ne buzet e tua,
sa e paster fjala kur ti e thua.

Ndjej qe lind sa here me prek.
Me ndizet zemra por nuk me djeg.

----------


## Syku

*Epshe illnake.*

Me djerse mbuluar fryme-marr me ngut,
mbi frymen tende prej valutash perdhosur,
e mes epshesh illnake nje lot i urte,
rreshqet nga zemra qe hesht plagosur,

e perplaset mbi gjinjte e tu te bute,
nga shume duar shume here brumosur.
Vertitet perreth si mbi nje trup te drunjte
e nuk len pershtypje por humb i mposhtur.

Fytyra ime veç nje fytyre tjeter
ne syte e tu te shume-dashuruar.
Ah, kjo zemer, nje armike e vjeter!
E verteta eshte se me ke harruar
ndaj kot t'lus zota apo t'blej dreqer
çka mund te ishte, si thengjill u shua.

----------


## Çaushi

> *Epshe illnake.*
> 
> Me djerse mbuluar fryme-marr me ngut,
> mbi frymen tende prej valutash perdhosur,
> e mes epshesh illnake nje lot i urte,
> rreshqet nga zemra qe hesht plagosur,
> 
> e perplaset mbi gjinjte e tu te bute,
> nga shume duar shume here brumosur.
> ...


*Pergezime Syku!
Te ndjek me andje,duke te lexu pushoi ne vargjet tuja!*

----------


## Syku

*Ekstaze.*

Prej qiellit te thyer
lote pikojne,
si yje te dlire 
qe jete tjeter kerkojne.
Bien mbi trupin tend,
te zhveshet e te ngrohte,
si shi mbi prush.
Energjia 
qe te rrjedh damaresh
i vlon,
i avullon,
i kthen nga erdhen
qe qielli te qaje perseri
me gjemimat,
bubullimat
me lotet e tij te shtrejte,
kur trupi yt i qejfit
te kenaqet,
te shijoje
ate ndjenje te akullt
qe rreshqet mbi lekuren 
e zjarrte
tash puprrisur
epshesh,
...ate potere
qe pershkon 
nje hemisfere,
per tu hedhur 
serish
mbi ty
plot epsh,
pa hezituar,
mijera here.
pa u lodhur,
pa pushuar.

----------


## Syku

*O zog i vogel.*

Dhe sa here te tjera o zog i vogel
do vazhdosh te biesh derisa te mesosh
te shpalosesh krahet e te fluturosh,
ne qiejt e ererave, atje mbi koder?
...dhe sa here te tjera o zog i vogel?

----------


## Syku

*Emocione flagrante.*

Perdet sfokuese shpalosen ngadale ne horizont
e merr nje tjeter pamje qetesuese, kjo krahine
qe perzien ngjyra joshese nga njeri e tjetri front
deri ne ekstremin e imagjinates mbi hijeshine.

Bragtis ekzistencen time dhe ndalem te sodis
ato depertime delikate, qe gradualisht perhapen
mbi kete begati natyrore te ngjyer mrekullisht
me emocione flagrante, qe gjoksit s'mi ndahen.

Shqisat e mia perhumben ne valle te shfrenuara
e falem me secilen dashuri si per te fundit here,
shtegtoj pastaj plagosur nder strofulla te huaja;

mergoj mjerisht lengatash si shpendi kraheprere,
por rrembej nje copez peisazhi dhe e fsheh ne gji
se me eshte i vetmi ngushellim dhe e vetmja fuqi.

----------


## Syku

*Ate nate.*

Ate nate mbi qafen tende,
goja ime la shenjat e pasionit.

Ate nate ku trupi yt lapidar
dritheronte per here te pare.

Ate nate plot zjarr germova n'ty,
si lumi n'dhe: eger e embel.

Ate nate deti perplasej ne shkembinj
si zemra jote n'krahrorin tim.

Ate nate, nate e embel ate nate.
Ate nate, nate e shkurter ate nate.

----------


## Syku

*Ngushellimi im.*

U ktheva!
i sakatosur por u ktheva.

E pashe nenen,
krejt te thinjur e pashe nenen.
Fort e putha,
rrudhat e duarve me mall ia putha.
Bashke i qame.
dhimbjet e mia, dhimbjet e saja, bashke i qame.
Mes krahet e dashur,
i sigurt u ndjeva mes kraheve te dashur.
I vogli i nenes,
- pafundesisht peshperinte - i vogli i nenes.

E pashe babane
te permalluar e pashe babane.
Me perqafoi
ashtu mes vuajtjesh me perqafoi.
Me rroku ne balle.
me pa ne sy e me rroku ne balle.
Qenke vrare keq, o bir - me tha.
Qenke vrare perbrenda  shtoi -
"Jeta s'eshte nje çast i vetem
por nje rrjedhe e tere, si perroi"!

----------


## Syku

*Fragmente alegorike!*

Mbylle deren pas teje kur te dalesh,
flake çelesin sa me larg te mundesh!
Me ler vetem ne k’te bote te marresh,
po ashtu si erdhe, ashtu te zhdukesh!

Kur te dalesh perplase deren pas teje,
e merrmi pjeset e grimcuara te zemres,
flaki tutje dhe ato, sa me larg prej meje
e sa me larg nga syte mizor te endrres!

Te lutem, te lutem veç deren mbylle,
akullnaja e ndarjes le te bjere mbi mua,
veç jo më zjarr, se jam bere si qyqe,
jam bere si hije qe purgatorit vuan.

Pas teje shkapete deren kur te ikesh!
Sigurohu ta kyçesh mire, se kam frike
nje therrime ndjenje po te mos e fikesh,
do me xhindose si me e mprehta thike!

Asnje çast t’mos e kthesh koken prapa
se shikimi im do gllaberonte shprese,
serish, e serish do me pervelonte lava
e do t’shkrumbohesha n’vetmine e zeze!

----------


## Syku

*Serdha me ne vete.*

I pragullita shqisat ne buzeqeshjen
qe me depertoi sysh e brendesishe
embelsisht,
si rreze mengjesi,
ne ate nate mijevjeçaresh.
Me verboi pjeserisht.

Perveç saj, nuk shihja asgje tjeter.

por ajo se vuri re kaosin qe shkaktoi
tek yjet e qiellit qe vallezuan 
binjakerie, me enderrimet e mia.

Si spektator i mahnitur,
i veçuar ndenja e pa levizur
ne fillim.

Mes zhurmash, heshtjen e saj degjoja.

Pastaj u mbyta nje milion here ne ate gote
ku prekte me buzet e saj e pinte
vetleshuar,
perzierje alkolike;
qe ma munden llogjiken 
perfundimisht.

Serdha me ne vete.

----------


## mondishall

Ju lexoj me kenaqesi. Ajo qe me pelqen ne vecanti eshte filozofia e mendimit e shprehur bukur artistikisht. Urime

----------

